# T Shirt Manufacturing/Screen Printing in Turkey?



## blobert

Hello,

It seems the majority of the t shirts on sale in Europe are manufactured in Turkey.

Does anyone have any links to Turkish T Shirt manufacturers, and/or screen printers.

I'd be interested to find out what the prices are like, I'm assuming they must be pretty good if they are used so commonly.

Also do EU Tarics apply to importing clothing from Turkey or is it exempt? Importing T Shirts from outside EU means an extra 12% duty, does this apply to Turkey also.

Would very much appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## ino

Since Turkey is still not in the EU, I would assume that the 12% customs duty would still apply.


----------



## blobert

Checked up on it and you are right. I just thought there must be a reason a lot of the EU shops used turkish manufacturors. Perhaps it is the cheaper labour costs coupled with proximity and so lower delivery costs versus China, Pakistan etc.

If anyone knows how I might go about finding some of theses manufacturors let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## blobert

I'm looking for info on Turkish suppliers, not Chinese ones at the moment.


----------



## ino

Yup, their labour costs are quite cheap and they do a good quality. You could check with youre nearest Turkish consulate,they usually have trade books and might be able to help.


----------



## metalheadmerch

Why companies from Eu going to Turkey:

Turkish textiles are world famous, and Turkish made product can be found in many stores in the EUROPE and the USA (especially high fashion stores) For instance: every 1 of 2 Jeans out there in the world made in Turkey!

*Turkey’s Textile Industry Overview*

The textile industry has been denominated as the locomotive of the Turkish Economy since 1970's. Total investment in Turkey's textile industry exceeded US$ 150 billion, of which more than US$ 50 billion was invested in the last 5-10 years. Low labor costs, a qualified workforce, relatively cheap raw materials have played an important role in the significant growth of the sector; as well as a liberalized economic environment and export-led policies in the last two decades. The textile sector exports approximately 60% of its production. Capacity utilization rates are approximately 75% especially among exporting manufacturers. Turkey ranks also among the top ten global producers of wool cloth, carpets, synthetic filament and fiber, polyester and polyamide filament. Turkey is also a very important cotton country, which is an advantage in raw materials, for the clothing industry. Turkey ranks 1st in Europe and 4th in the world textile production with an average production of 800,000-900,000 tons per year. Textiles and clothing are among the most traded goods in the global economy. The EU is the world's second largest importer of textile products and Turkey ranks at the 2nd position of the apparel and textile exporters to the EU.

The sector is aware of the trend in international markets towards increasing demand for healthier and more environmentally friendly products and tries to adapt itself to these developments by legal and technical regulations. Nevertheless, it is hard to keep its competitive position in the world market full of emerging players. Thus, manufacturers have shifted their operations to value-added products and creation of brand names. Currently, 30% of Turkish manufacturers have their own designs and brands in international markets.

Info from: http://www.metalheadmerch.com


----------



## Dinhatex

Turkey makes a great quality i have shipped from there before i will look up the details and get back to you...what are your minimums ?


----------



## metalheadmerch

Hi Shaun, thanks for comment. 
we can print even
20 Tees / Girlies / Zippers / Bermuda Shorts 
50 caps / beanies most embroidered apparel

actually minimums depending on product and printing type, you can find detailed info here: http://www.metalheadmerch.com

regards


----------



## Galacher

blobert said:


> Hello,
> 
> It seems the majority of the t shirts on sale in Europe are manufactured in Turkey.
> 
> Does anyone have any links to Turkish T Shirt manufacturers, and/or screen printers.
> 
> I'd be interested to find out what the prices are like, I'm assuming they must be pretty good if they are used so commonly.
> 
> Also do EU Tarics apply to importing clothing from Turkey or is it exempt? Importing T Shirts from outside EU means an extra 12% duty, does this apply to Turkey also.
> 
> Would very much appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks


No it's not. I found you only have to pay Vat while import if there is an ATR document (free circulation document) that's all. Here you can check your country by the product code Online customs tariff database (TARIC) - European commission

metalheadmerch, your site and products looking very good I sent an email already.


----------



## metalheadmerch

We can do custom labeling (within the production not added after wards), tag less products, custom packaging and also special manufactured garments, we do not use stock garments like everybody does. That's making a huge difference for our clients who don't want to have merchandise printed on stocks like everybody else. 

That's another reason why companies working with TR. 
High quality products, wide range of decoration services, custom garments & labeling, plus all, the prices are still even or lower compared to EU companies after all import fees at all.


----------



## fefehanif

Hi Cagler,

Does your is your company a manufacturer of tshirts or do you go through another company? I was getting a little confused with all of the postings.


----------



## metalheadmerch

fefehanif said:


> Hi Cagler,
> 
> Does your is your company a manufacturer of tshirts or do you go through another company? I was getting a little confused with all of the postings.


Hi, yes we are manufacturer.

Briefly: Specialty merchandising company from Turkey. Offers total flexible solutions for Automatic Screen Printing, DTG, Embroidery, Foil Printing, Allover printing, Custom labeling, Bespoke clothing, custom merchandise production.

http://metalheadmerch.com


----------



## metalheadmerch

balla said:


> Hi Caglar,
> 
> I'm still waiting for your price offer.
> Best regards,


We have sent already, didn't you get it ?


----------



## metalheadmerch

For those who are wondering the extra import taxes for the goods coming from Turkey, to be imported to EU:
There is no extra import tax. You will only face to VAT from the current rate in your country.

you can check the following link: 

TARIC Consultation

Or this image:


----------



## balla

Dear Caglar,

Pls send it again to profilogo[USER=417]@Prof[/USER]ilogo.hu
Thanks and best regards,

József


----------



## Rodney

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​
Some off topic posts have also been moved out of this thread.


----------



## balla

Hi,

What is the normal percent of fading of the silksreen printed ink after the 1st wash?
Thanks ,

Balla


----------

